# What do you recommend to treat worms



## babeesmiles (Jun 18, 2006)

Its so sad, I don't even know how my baby Cloud got worms! a few weeks ago I noticed that there were some white stuff in his poop, but I though it was just normal. Apparently it's worm debris. Today when I scooped up his poop again, I saw a long dead worm carcus I think.... Then just now when he was pooping again, I went to pick up his poop and saw worm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2 of them and they were moving!!!!!!!!!!!!! eeeewwww

So what do you guys use to treat your dogs with worms. I know that I should take him to a vet, but it's so expensive especially with xmas rolling around, and I'm low on my budget. Is there a home remedy or any over-the-counter medicine that I can use?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Its so sad, I don't even know how my baby Cloud got worms! a few weeks ago I noticed that there were some white stuff in his poop, but I though it was just normal. Apparently it's worm debris. Today when I scooped up his poop again, I saw a long dead worm carcus I think.... Then just now when he was pooping again, I went to pick up his poop and saw worm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2 of them and they were moving!!!!!!!!!!!!! eeeewwww
> 
> So what do you guys use to treat your dogs with worms. I know that I should take him to a vet, but it's so expensive especially with xmas rolling around, and I'm low on my budget. Is there a home remedy or any over-the-counter medicine that I can use?[/B]



This is something you can treat yourself. If there is a farm store or coop close to you, they will probably have some of the medicine. There are individual packets of Panacur available for purchase. If you don't have one of these or know how to get it, PM me, and I'll direct you where you can buy the medicine. The ones I use are the ones the vet uses. I just buy them and keep them here.
For my pups, I start them on Strongent, sometimes use Panacur, and do a Drontal Plus before they go to their new home. I live in the South, and worms are more common here, so I don't take any chances.


----------



## babeesmiles (Jun 18, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=305644
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you by any chance know how long it takes to kill the worms? Is it a week process, or the worms die right away?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=305646
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They will die within the day. But, you should repeat the treatment with Strongent or Panacur. It's not that expensive to do though.


Another alternative is to go to Revival Health Products and order the medicine. They are nice to work with, and they ship fast. The medicine is $3.25 for the treatment. I would order a second one to repeat in a couple weeks. Here is some information.

Panacur C Dewormer (Safeguard)
Safe with puppies, debilitated dogs, pregnant Females and heartworm-infected dogs 
Highly effective wormer aids in the removal of roundworms, hookworms, whipworms, and tapeworms (taenia). Can be put on the food. Can be used in puppies, debilitated dogs, pregnant females and heartworm-infected dogs. Use daily for 3 days. Give 1gm per 10 pounds of body weight. Three packets per box.


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

i called my vet once when i had my pom and they asked what the worm looked like, if it was big or small like a grain of rice. i told the receptionist that it was like a grain of rice, really small. she told me to come in and they gave me a pill for my pom, she was under 5 lbs and i think it was like $5 for the pill and they said to give her half and it killed them right away. but it may be different for the big worms. so back to my point, maybe it wont be expensive to call the vet??


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> i called my vet once when i had my pom and they asked what the worm looked like, if it was big or small like a grain of rice. i told the receptionist that it was like a grain of rice, really small. she told me to come in and they gave me a pill for my pom, she was under 5 lbs and i think it was like $5 for the pill and they said to give her half and it killed them right away. but it may be different for the big worms. so back to my point, maybe it wont be expensive to call the vet??[/B]


If it looks like a grain of rice stuck on the coat it is tapeworm. Tapeworm products are different from the ones Faye is talking about. Tape worm pills cost lots more. You can also use Nemex 2 , which is Pyrantel pamoate. Faye's product sound much easier to use.








Tape worm medications were not available to regular people for a long time. It has just in the past year been on the market.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=305669
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We buy a generic drontal plus with our rescue group but they can be expensive if you get them from the vet. At least one pill does take care of it though. We like to repeat in two weeks.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Your poor pup...I hope it clears up soon.

I took Ollie to the vet the other day b/c his tummy was bothering him after he ate something icky (unidentified) outside. She gave me two syringes of Strongid-T (dewormer) as a preventative measure. One syringe right away, another in two weeks. Cost was only $9. I wonder if you spoke with them on the phone if they could give you the meds and not charge you an office fee if you explained your financial situation. Or, like someone suggested, you can buy it online, etc. My vet said you can't go wrong giving them that stuff and you can't overmedicate them--she joked that they could eat a whole tub of the stuff and it wouldn't hurt them. Best of luck.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I had all my dogs wormed at the Vet. I'm thinking that maybe you could buy the stuff from the Vets office and then you wouldn't have to pay for an office visit. The stuff they used on my dogs was a liquid they squirted down their throats and repeated in two weeks. Also the Vet will give you the right stuff and the right dose for your puppy. Make sure to buy 2 doses so you can do it again two weeks later. Good luck.


----------



## babeesmiles (Jun 18, 2006)

I finally decided to call my vet since there was a bunch of over the counter medications at petsmart. I didn't have to bring my dog in but I just had to come and pick up the drontal plus medication to give to Cloud.

I gave it to him yesterday morning and he looks okay I think. I haven't seen anything crawling when I examined his poop. Which brings up another question, after you give him the medication to kill the worms, I thought you would see the dead worms in his poop? I didn't see anything but his poop was just really mushy yesterday.

So this morning I brought the poop in for a fecal floatation and the doctor said that they didn't see anything and that the drontal plus must have killed everything. However, I am still not convinced because this morning, I saw Cloud stretching! well kind of, its more like his butt was up in the air and he looks like he was trying to scratch his stomach with the floor or something and I had read somewhere that they do that because their stomach is irritated?!? 

Am I analyzing this way tooo much. I really don't want Cloud to have any more worms so I want to take all the precautions out there.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I finally decided to call my vet since there was a bunch of over the counter medications at petsmart. I didn't have to bring my dog in but I just had to come and pick up the drontal plus medication to give to Cloud.
> 
> I gave it to him yesterday morning and he looks okay I think. I haven't seen anything crawling when I examined his poop. Which brings up another question, after you give him the medication to kill the worms, I thought you would see the dead worms in his poop? I didn't see anything but his poop was just really mushy yesterday.
> 
> ...



Drontal Plus is one of the wormers I give my pups, and what I use on my adults. I was told that you would not see the worms if they were in a certain part of the intestine. I don't know about this, but Jaimie would. I know that I don't see any, but I'm a fanatic on worming my dogs anyway.


----------

